# coolant light?



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

1985 Quantum 4cyl automatic
What is the coolant light hooked up to? I don't seem to have a coolant level sensor(space where it would go on the expansion tank has a blank cover), so what is that light for? keeps blinking at me every once and a while, usually just randomly blinks for a few seconds seems to happen if I change speed(up or down, usually up) last night it started 1/2 way through my commute home and kept it up all the way home. 
coolant level is fine, temperature is rock steady 1/2 way on the gauge...


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

LED right next to (part of) your coolant temp gauge... thats an overheat indicator, the Scirocco 2 had them also. Likely the triggers it is going faulty. I'm not sure where its located or if its part of the gauge itself.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

so I should break the little LED than







if it's overheat, than what temp sensor does that read for that information? maybe it's a loose connection....
would not be suprised, didn't have it all that long before I left it sitting at my mechanic's so I have not yet gone through and cleaned all the electrical connections in the engine bay yet (and it's little too cold for that now)


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

As I understand it, that sensor is a coolant _level_ sensor, taking a reading from the sensor screwed into the top of your overflow tank. 
The sensors are fairly simple and I don't recall hearing that they go bad on any kind of frequent basis. Usually a blinking light on the coolant gauge is a poor ground.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: coolant light? (InSaNeBoY)*

Usually the sensors do go bad, unplug the harness from the top of the bottle and jumper them to turn the light in the dash off.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: coolant light? (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Usually the sensors do go bad, unplug the harness from the top of the bottle and jumper them to turn the light in the dash off.

I accept my correction with humbleness, my liege! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: coolant light? (turbinepowered)*

As mentioned, I don't have a level sender in my expansion tank, nor do I see any wiring for it. Overheat warning makes sense, question now is, which of the two coolant temp sensors it uses to determine an overheat condition.


----------



## 53Bicycles (Jul 17, 2001)

my quantum light flashes also.
most of my vw's have done it, didn't take long before I thought of it as the "systems are normal" light


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (53Bicycles)*

blinking lights are the least of the problems now... looks like the auto trans made it all of 300mi


----------



## Jim Rockford (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*

Mine also flashes all the time even after changing all level and temp sensors. I think the problem is something loose in the cluster.


----------

